# Не собирается freeradius с USE="ssl"

## Vano_oa

Пытаюсь поставить freeradius на Генту

uname -a: Linux GentooServer 4.9.34-gentoo

net-dialup/freeradius-3.0.15::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="ldap mysql pam readline -debug -firebird -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -oracle -pcap -postgres -python -sqlite -ssl" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

При попытке собрать с ssl выдает: 

build/make/jlibtool --mode=link --shared x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o build/lib/rlm_eap_mschapv2.la -rpath /usr/lib64   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed   build/objs/src/modules/rlm_eap/types/rlm_eap_mschapv2/rlm_eap_mschapv2.lo   build/lib/libfreeradius-eap.la

Can not find suitable object file for build/objs/src/modules/rlm_eap/types/rlm_eap_fast/.lo

make: *** [scripts/boiler.mk:629: build/lib/local/.la] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Executing: /bin/sh -c true true build/lib/.libs/rlm_eap_mschapv2.a build/objs/src/modules/rlm_eap/types/rlm_eap_mschapv2/rlm_eap_mschapv2.o

Executing: true build/lib/.libs/rlm_eap_mschapv2.a

Executing: /bin/sh -c x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -shared -Wl,-export-dynamic -o build/lib/.libs/rlm_eap_mschapv2.so build/objs/src/modules/rlm_eap/types/rlm_eap_mschapv2/rlm_eap_mschapv2.o -L build/lib/.libs -lfreeradius-eap -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib64

 * ERROR: net-dialup/freeradius-3.0.15::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

На других ресурсах пишут, что главный подозреваемый - openssl:

GentooServer /home/iuser # emerge -pv openssl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k::gentoo  USE="asm bindist sslv3 tls-heartbeat zlib -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv2 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 5185 KiB

Пробовал ставить и размаскировывать другие версии openssl, но становилось только хуже. Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какую сторону копать?

----------

## Vano_oa

На их сайте есть даже багфикс http://freeradius.org/press/  -  Check for old OpenSSL, and don't build rlm_eap_fast if it necessary. Fixes #1803

Ссылается на https://github.com/FreeRADIUS/freeradius-server/issues/1803  , где пишут -

https://www.openssl.org/source/ says:   The 0.9.8 and 1.0.0 versions are now out of support and should not be used. The simplest approach is to not build rlm_eap_fast if OpenSSL is too old.

Но моя версия выше, чем 1.0.0   А полностью выпиливать поддержку ssl - значит потерять половину функционала (ssl используется там почти везде, по-моему)

----------

## Vano_oa

Проблема решилась сама! Я установил другой порт, но он мне указал, что есть конфликт между openssh и openssl с параметром bindist. Этот use флаг стоял у меня в системе по умолчанию. Я его убрал из make.conf, пересобрал мир и freersdius собрался без проблем!

----------

## TigerJr

bindist - это binary distribution, то есть openssl шел не исходниками а уже собранным бинарями

----------

